# Pensacola Beach pier 5/5/22



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Water was very clear with patches of Sargassum floating. No pomps in the pomp hole. No Spanish in shallow, just a school of redfish, ignoring everything. One jack was caught and one was lost in shallow.

Moved out to the end. No Kings, no ling...we saw some big Spanish, but mostly they were chasing baits and lures, but not hitting. I saw 3 caught. Few nice schools of tarpon came through, travelling west to east. One shark ate a king bait.

Bait was LYs, threadfin and Spanish sardines.

Going to try again tomorrow, depending on how bad the rain is. If not, there's always next week.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx for the bait update, water is warming up so stay alert.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all ever use gotcha lures for spanish out there?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Y'all ever use gotcha lures for spanish out there?


Lot of people use them...Spanish didn't even follow those yesterday.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Lot of people use them...Spanish didn't even follow those yesterday.


that's unusual b/c spanish and blues love something shiny gold or silver. spoons work good, too.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had great luck using gotcha's. course I usually caught myself about as many times as I caught a fish, those things just seem to know when to catch a breeze or something to snag you.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> I've had great luck using gotcha's. course I usually caught myself about as many times as I caught a fish, those things just seem to know when to catch a breeze or something to snag you.


or the fish throws it back at cha and you have to duck like hell. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> or the fish throws it back at cha and you have to duck like hell.
> jack


Lady fish are the best in the world for throwing them right in people's fingers!


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

did the walk pass Tuesday morning and the water was very clear . a lot of guys working pomp rigs but did not see anyone catch anything . I just watched a dolphin and a fat chic so it was uneventful


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

jwilson1978 said:


> Lady fish are the best in the world for throwing them right in people's fingers!


Yes they are, two trebles and a trip to the ER, then had to walk the Dr. through how to take a dam fishhook out. [Santa Rosa]


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I would get the gotchas that had the single hook in the back and cut the belly treble hook off with *****. I hate treble hooks.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I laugh every time a word get censored out of context. Dy.kes, really?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess I'm getting old, but what the hell is wrong with dikes, it's a tool.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

I hope ya'll know the braid trick for pulling hooks out of people. Its a day saver for sure. And a hell of alot less painful than trying to work a hook trough and cut it.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Every time a hook got impaled in me, before I looked at it the first thought that would run through my head was please let the barb come through, BUT nooooooooooo. Don't know the braid trick, always had to run it through, or if burred to the hilt the ER.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had two trebbels buried in my hand. Both I just yanked them backwards out. The second one I DID go to the urgent care but after sitting in a room for 1:45:00min I got pissed and opened the door and asked for a pliers. Heck. I almost had it pushed thru from playing with it. I could feel the tip but could not get myself to finish pushing it thru. They refused to give me a pliers and said I'd have to wait. I told them Im headed north 8hrs in the morning on Vacation and im NOT waiting any longer and Im gonna leave if you dont come in here now. Was told Im free to leave any time so I walked. Got my friend out of the lobby. Drove back to his house and went into the bathroom with hydrogen peroxide and pliers. less than 2 seconds later it was out. Bled it out good and end of deal. First one I was alone on the Wisconsin river with 3 lines out and 2 25lb anchors each with 5' of large chain which helps them lay sideways and grab the sandy bottom. Didnt wanna try pulling in all that gear with a hook in my hand so over the side went my hand and yanked that hook out. THAT one hurt like hell. lol. Didnt bleed much so I had my DR check it out the next day and updated my tetaneous shot.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let us know if you catch anything, king.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wisconsinfisherman,
that was a good read. i almost passed out reading it.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> let us know if you catch anything, king.
> jack


Almost a year later


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

well since it's been revived.
Pulling a hook out of yourself with braid - Google Search


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Almost a year later


almost. but, "it wasn't me".
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oh, yeah, on a side note. tell us if you catch anything, splittine. joey can take you to the std clinic.
jack


----------



## Sprung51 (Dec 2, 2021)

I caught myself with one hook of a small barbed treble of a spinner one time. I was fishing a river, reached up to clean off a hook and it slid right in the pad of my thumb. Brand new hook went in so easy I could not believe it. Walked to the car, had the wife call our Dr, and found out they wanted me to go to the ER. I went home instead and with the wife kinda watching, screaming, yelling and covering her face I pushed it thru, cut off the barb and pulled it out. I was happy and proud, but my wife was still yelling. Hook had been in me for almost two hours and I really irritated my thumb trying to pull it out while I was driving. Thumb swelled up about twice normal size for a day, but got better the next. I used alcohol and peroxide to clean it. Fun times.


----------

